# 40 very powerful photographs



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll need a tissue or two for these.

*Link*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're just a hard case


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe like others, have seen more than my share.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Maybe like others, have seen more than my share.
> 
> cabby


I sympathise then, I was welling up quite soon  so much hate in the world.


----------

